# Tuning for my Hoyt Charger in GTA (Ontario)



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

The word tuning is very general and broad. If you want Olympic accuracy tuning then you'll need a bow press and learn to tune your bow yourself... long term commitment. Butt if you just want a basic tune... paper tune, centre shot and groups well at 20 yards then call up Easthill Archery in Peterborough, Hoyt Dealer, and talk to John or Kevin. They also have an 20 yard indoor range you can test your bow out after. Then head over to ET Seton archery range to test out to 70 yards.

Cheers.


----------



## whitetailseeker (Mar 11, 2013)

Doug [email protected] Archery in Blackstock did mine.


----------



## whalewhalewhale (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah for starters I just want a basic tune since I'm new but eventually want to get everything done myself. How much is a reasonable price for paper tunes?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Where is the GTA are you located?
The closest archery shop to you should have no problem doing a basic tune.
Cam timing, paper tune etc...
As others have stated, learn to do basic tuning yourself with avoid some of the aggravation and pitfalls associated with having someone else perform it. 
A lot of these technician at shops do not know as much as you think...or they think for that matter.


----------



## whalewhalewhale (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm located in Markham, Ive been calling different shops and it ranges from $60-$80. I don't want to mess up anything since I have no knowledge of doing any of my own work for the time being. I would like to stay at the shop while they do it and shoot so the bow is contoured to me but most places don't do that.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

whalewhalewhale said:


> I'm located in Markham, Ive been calling different shops and it ranges from $60-$80. I don't want to mess up anything since I have no knowledge of doing any of my own work for the time being. I would like to stay at the shop while they do it and shoot so the bow is contoured to me but most places don't do that.


Regardless of where you go my suggestion is to let them know exactly what you're looking for and that you wish to stay and wait for your bow to try out afterwards. That means booking an appointment.

I would also STRONGLY suggest watching alot of YouTube videos on bow tuning to give you an idea on basic bow tuning... also here on AT as well but that's alot of reading. That way you're loaded with a wealth of knowledge when you visit your shop of choice.

You didn't mention where you bought it as in new, used, local shop, gift or bought it on line. That'll give us an idea as to how your bow is currently setup.


----------



## whalewhalewhale (Mar 5, 2015)

Mr. RoC said:


> Regardless of where you go my suggestion is to let them know exactly what you're looking for and that you wish to stay and wait for your bow to try out afterwards. That means booking an appointment.
> 
> I would also STRONGLY suggest watching alot of YouTube videos on bow tuning to give you an idea on basic bow tuning... also here on AT as well but that's alot of reading. That way you're loaded with a wealth of knowledge when you visit your shop of choice.
> 
> You didn't mention where you bought it as in new, used, local shop, gift or bought it on line. That'll give us an idea as to how your bow is currently setup.


Yeah I've been watching alot of youtube videos to widen my knowledge. I bought it at one of my local shops in Oshawa, then brought it for Easthill to put some new parts on and full tune. I think there was a miscommunication and my bow wasn't tuned. Didn't realized until I got home, see my blazers making contact. So I'm quite frustrated right now.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

whalewhalewhale said:


> Yeah I've been watching alot of youtube videos to widen my knowledge. I bought it at one of my local shops in Oshawa, then brought it for Easthill to put some new parts on and full tune. I think there was a miscommunication and my bow wasn't tuned. Didn't realized until I got home, see my blazers making contact. So I'm quite frustrated right now.


Ouch! I will just say it...when you buy from one store and have another tune it they will typically rake you over the coals and charge $60-$80 for a basic tune. 
Normally, the store you buy at will set the bow up for free and some will even cut you a break on future "bow issue/tuning".
Customer loyalty benefits.
I've seen this scenario many times...guy buys bow from Bass Pro and takes it to local archery shop to get it setup. 
Never sits very well with pro shops. 
Just my unsolicited 2 cents.

Back on topic...paper tuning you can do...really not that hard and no specialized tools required.
Cam timing will require a bow press and is made easier with a draw board.
Good luck and if you run into any issues feel free to drop me a PM as I may be able to help you out.


----------



## whalewhalewhale (Mar 5, 2015)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Ouch! I will just say it...when you buy from one store and have another tune it they will typically rake you over the coals and charge $60-$80 for a basic tune.
> Normally, the store you buy at will set the bow up for free and some will even cut you a break on future "bow issue/tuning".
> Customer loyalty benefits.
> I've seen this scenario many times...guy buys bow from Bass Pro and takes it to local archery shop to get it setup.
> ...


Thank you so much for the help, but I'm not a big fan of jumping to different shops ether. The first time I got it set up ive had some bad experience with the dloop was cut, screws were loose that's why I went to Easthill and it just happened that there was some miscommunication and it wasn't tuned ether. So I'm back to square one spending alot of money and time driving around.


----------



## gla1 (Sep 3, 2013)

I would highly reccomend TentCity ( Steels and Bathurst), talk to Nas or John and they,ll take good care of you.


----------



## TallGuy49 (Feb 3, 2013)

Saugeen Shafts / Peterborough. They also have an indoor range.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

whalewhalewhale said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm new to this, I was wondering if there are any good places in the GTA (Ontario) to bring my Hoyt Charger to get it tuned for a decent price. I would love to hear your experiences with any shops or who are your go to shops!





whalewhalewhale said:


> Thank you so much for the help, but I'm not a big fan of jumping to different shops ether. The first time I got it set up ive had some bad experience with the dloop was cut, screws were loose that's why I went to Easthill and it just happened that there was some miscommunication and it wasn't tuned ether. So I'm back to square one spending alot of money and time driving around.


Okay,  I'm confused. You want a recommendation to another archery shop or not? Based on what you've indicated in this thread, I'd stick to one shop (preferably where you bought the bow) and develop some loyalty with the owners or guys running the shop. Yeah sure, as the consumer you don't have to and you can go anywhere you want. And another shop you visit certainly shouldn't refuse any service work from customers (in my opinion) just because they didn't buy the bow from them, however, don't expect that you will get the same treatment. You may not like it, but It's just not realistic. In the mean time, I would do what others have said already and continue to research and learn how to tune bows yourself. I certainly need to remind myself of this from time to time.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Based on your post and information provided your bow was not tuned at Easthill because of a communication problem on your part. I would return to Easthill and ask for John. He has all the skills and equipment 

to tune your bow properly. He is a very good tech for all bows but knows Hoyts very well. Call first to make sure he is working when you arrive that way you can communicate exactly what you want done.


----------



## whalewhalewhale (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the recommendations! Just to give you guys an update since I haven't been checking the Canadian forums, I ended up calling Kevin back at Easthill and customer service is top notch. I took my bow back in they had made sure my arrows were shooting great and bullet holes before I left. The guys at the shop are cool guys, I'll be taking my bow back there in the future.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

whalewhalewhale said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations! Just to give you guys an update since I haven't been checking the Canadian forums, I ended up calling Kevin back at Easthill and customer service is top notch. I took my bow back in they had made sure my arrows were shooting great and bullet holes before I left. The guys at the shop are cool guys, I'll be taking my bow back there in the future.


Glad everything worked out... Now shoot some groups and post some pictures.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

15 minutes North from Markham is an archery club, YorkCountyBowmen, about 500 registered members volume, I would suggest give them a visit. 
They have training sessions for various levels and background also some private coaching available for new to the archery, you may like the environment, join to some groups, it would be a good start with a learning curve. Also in GTA within 1.5 hours drive radius there are other well known clubs as well.


----------

